# Sirius Stock



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

OK...so we have the merger...any ideas as to why Sirius stock remains in the toilet? XM has already been suspended.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I would guess that it's a lack of confidence in the viability of even the combined venture.  Having several thousand shares myself, I am not pleased. Things may have been more promising if the combination could have been fast tracked rather than bled for over a year for other motives.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Richard King said:


> I would guess that it's a lack of confidence in the viability of even the combined venture.  Having several thousand shares myself, I am not pleased. Things may have been more promising if the combination could have been fast tracked rather than bled for over a year for other motives.


I think you're right. Perhaps what we'll see is a slow increase in value much like the merger timeline. Early merger talk estimates had the 'new' Sirius stock trading somewhere around $8-10. Heck even that would only bring it to where it was 2 years ago.

Thanks!


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

It is entirely possible that the street sees this merger as one that will not pay off in terms of profitability for a long time. I totally agree with that as they really have no clear path to reducing duplication of channels and will have to essentially run all the assets of the 2 companies in tandem for 5 plus years, all while expending R&D costs to develop and possibly produce new radios.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

On the same day as the merger Sirius announced they were selling a new round of stock at $1.50 a share. While it's not the same class of stock as the common shares you see listed it does tend to set a price for the market.

Mel Karmazin has his work cut out for him...


----------

